

Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich update for Samsung Galaxy S2 delayed once again - wslh
http://www.geeksailor.com/android-4-0-ics-update-for-samsung-galaxy-s2/

======
wslh
Android manufacturers have serious issues with upgrades. This is key to
compete with Apple where you can enjoy a new operating system very quick.

Yes, there are multiple devices but is this an excuse? Samsung is a top
manufacturer.

